# BSOD Driver Power State Failure



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

I get a BSOD after working for a while and there seems to be nothing in common with the activities I am working on when it occurs. Computer is a HP Pavilion tx100 laptop with Vista Home Premium. I have attached the dump files from several occurrences. There were some additional files that for some reason I could not zip but are listed in a tex file included in the zip file. If you need them let me know and I'll try and send them

Thanks for any insight you can provide.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the additonal info in the text file. These are the BSOD messages that are saved in your Event Viewer and will likely correspond to the dump files that I'm analyzing right now. The zip file contains 14 memory dump files from late May until very recently.

They are primarily STOP 0x9f errors with a single STOP 0xfe error.
The STOP 0x9f errors are a DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE error,
While the STOP 0xfe is a BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER error

So, the most likely cause here is a USB device that's having trouble with "suspend" operations. Do you have any USB devices attached to your laptop? Does this problem go away when they're unplugged?

Now we wait for the analysis to finish......

Phew! It's finally done!

So, the analysis shows the primary suspect as being ATSwpDrv.sys (dated from August of 2007) - which is a component of the AuthenTec Fingerprint Reader. It's usually hooked up internally to the USB bus, so this tends to confirm the initial suspicions.

The HP website doesn't show a TX100 laptop, but does show 36 different versions of the TX1000. Use this link to determine the exact model of your laptop: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ame=c00033108&product=18073&dest_page=product (it's the numbers that number 1 points to) Let us know what the model number is.

Next, go to Start and type in "control system" (without the quotes) and press Enter.
Let us know what it says under System...System Type

Armed with that information, we can visit this site and determine what driver is needed: http://www.hp.com/#Support

Here's a summary of the BSOD's:

```
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Fri May 29 21:19:19.502 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 3 days 2:04:47.594
BugCheck 9F, {3, 87bd6030, 87d1dc28, 878b5610}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Fri May 29 23:12:55.835 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:51:44.551
BugCheck 9F, {3, 87cd5030, 87eef9b8, 815fa8f8}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Sat Jun  6 15:32:07.432 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 7 days 8:02:50.824
BugCheck FE, {8, 6, 1, 87caf988}
Probably caused by : usbhub.sys ( usbhub!UsbhTrapFatalTimeout_x9f+28 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Mon Jun  8 21:21:15.500 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 4:49:10.699
BugCheck 9F, {3, 88083030, 880cf250, 84dcdb48}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Mon Jun  8 22:01:15.303 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:39:08.003
BugCheck 9F, {3, 87e62030, 87ef1768, 81d21a38}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Thu Jun 11 16:44:33.502 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:54:59.036
BugCheck 9F, {3, 87e7b6f0, 87e5dc28, 85f3f810}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Sun Jun 21 15:49:59.275 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:37.947
BugCheck 9F, {3, 883b6030, 88443bc0, 9e4225e8}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Sun Jun 21 20:40:16.297 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:39.752
BugCheck 9F, {3, 88317030, 88456720, 813182f8}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Sun Jun 21 21:39:51.175 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:58:24.375
BugCheck 9F, {3, 88427030, 8840b9a0, 81d41008}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Sun Jun 21 22:57:40.936 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:16:54.455
BugCheck 9F, {3, 88400030, 88589508, 857a3d50}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Mon Jun 22 15:31:41.502 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:22:00.218
BugCheck 9F, {3, 88416030, 8845b5e0, 9d738370}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Wed Jun 24 13:40:55.502 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:28:55.351
BugCheck 9F, {3, 882a9030, 8836a948, bd62b448}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Wed Jun 24 15:23:11.159 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:40:57.831
BugCheck 9F, {3, 88145030, 88290c28, 9c396008}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Thu Jun 25 09:07:23.471 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:43:17.188
BugCheck 9F, {3, 882c0030, 882f7430, 86e42668}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  TabTip.exe
```


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

usamsa,

Thanks for the quick reply. Sorry for the typo. System is tx1000 and according to HP it is HP Pavilion TX1000 CTO. Product number is GD617AV. I have downloaded and installed sp38953.exe but the driver info in device manager did not change.

control system shows:

Vista Home Premium
Service Pack 2

HP Pavilion tx1000 notebook pc
AMD Turion 64x2 mobile TL-56 1.80GHz
2.00GB ram
32-bit operating system
tablet functionality available


Device manager:

Authen Tec AES 1610
driver provider Authen Tec
Driver date 8/28/2007
version 7.9.04

Driver files c:\windows\system32\drivers\atswpdrv.sys


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you had any BSOD's since?

The atswpdrv.sys driver could have been corrupted. And, it's possible that you reinstalling it has overwritten it (and put a new, good copy there).

But we don't know that, so try this:
- Navigate to C:\Windows\System32\Drivers and attempt to rename the driver to atswpdrv.BAK
- reinstall the sp38953.exe
- go back to C:\Windows\System32\Drivers and see if the atswpdrv.sys and the atswpdrv.BAK are still there. This will indicate that the old one has been replaced by a new one.

Secondly, it's not necessarily the driver that's the problem - it's just what was indicated in the BSOD.

A short digression here:

A BSOD (and it's dump file) is a snapshot of the system's state at a point in time (the point being when the system crashed).

If program A writes to a memory location owned by program B, nothing will happen as long as program B doesn't try to access that memory. In the meantime, program A may exit. Later on program B will access that memory location - and not finding what it expects to find, it'll crash. As there's no trace of program A left on the system, there'll be no trace of the actual cause of the crash.

So, I'm fairly certain that this would be the cause of your issues, and I haven't located a later version of the driver. I would have expected that HP would have issued a patch if there were known incompatibilities with SP2 - so we have to assume that it's not a compatibility issue. So this leaves corruption as the most likely issue - and the reinstalling of the drivers should fix that.

Once you're done I'd suggest waiting for a couple of days.
If you don't get a BSOD within 24 hours, then I'd expect that it was fixed
If you don't get a BSOD within 3+ days, then I'd be pretty sure that it was fixed
If you don't get a BSOD within 7+ days, then I'd say it was fixed
(these numbers are from the system uptime in the summary above).


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

Followed your suggestion. Renamed the file and it was created upon reinstall. 

We'll see what happens.

Thanks again.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks! Let us know what happens!


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

Has BSOD twice since the driver update. What now?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Time to get more aggressive. Please read the following instructions completely before starting:



> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds like I need to get that new hard drive and image this drive before we do this. I need to be sure I have a solid backup.

I'll get back to you after I do this tomorrow. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

Finally got the BSOD sometime last night after I put the computer in sleep mode and did the same for myself. Most of the other BSOD incidents have occurred while actively working and not in sleep mode.

Since my last post I cloned the hard drive to a new Seagate 7200rpm 320gig drive. I wanted to take out drive problems, make sure I had a fall back drive, and get some additional drive space. All my data is backedup twice so I have no fear of losing anything.

I followed your instructions and used "verifier" . In the second method the crash was instantaneous and did not result in a dump file. 

In the first method the only driver identified was from a program PowerISO that can make a virtual CD/DVD drive and mount images without having the disk in the computer. I have used this program for years on this and other machines without incident.

I copied the error report window displayed after the latest BSOD to the attached text file. Two of the files listed could not be found. They are:

C:\Users\Willie B\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-34459279-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Willie B\AppData\Local\Temp\WER16F4.tmp.version.txt

What now? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

This is a verifier enabled dump. It indicates that crcdisk.sys was at fault. This is an error on your hard disk, so let's try some repairs and then a diagnostic.

The PowerISO program may have worked well in the past, but you have Vista with Service Pack 2 now. I'd have to wonder if this was an issue with PowerISO - especially as it has to use lower level drivers and simulate some of the functions that a drive does.

To start the repairs, boot the system and rapidly tap the F8 key as soon as the HP logo goes away. It'll load to a screen that says "Safe Mode" - and just above the Safe Mode will be an item that states "Repair your computer". Select that and let Startup Repair run (don't use System Restore if it pops up).

Next, visit the original hard drive manufacturer's website and download a bootable hard drive diagnostic from there. Burn it to a CD, boot from it, and run the long/extended/advanced test.

Although Driver Verifier didn't specify PowerISO as an issue - I'd have to wonder if it is affecting things here. I would suggest that you should run the above tests. If everything passes, then I'd suggest uninstalling it to see if it stops the BSOD's.

Here's the dump file:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\TempDUMP\DATA\01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x8283c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82953c70
Debug session time: Mon Jun 29 21:14:58.756 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:31.319
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {a1, 89831b2c, 854fcd98, 800d7db}

Probably caused by : crcdisk.sys ( crcdisk!VerifyOrStoreSectorCheckSum+111 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !thread;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 8297386c
THREAD 85459ad0  Cid 0004.004c  Teb: 00000000 Win32Thread: 00000000 RUNNING on processor 1
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from 8294b394
Owning Process            854155a8       Image:         System
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
ffdf0000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      59699        
Context Switch Count      8934             
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address nt!ExpWorkerThread (0x828e1d25)
Stack Init 85f7a000 Current 85f79c70 Base 85f7a000 Limit 85f77000 Call 0
Priority 15 BasePriority 15 PriorityDecrement 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
85f79cd0 84f899c1 000000c4 000000a1 89831b2c nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
85f79d00 84f89bba 00000000 0000d7db 00007d5c crcdisk!VerifyOrStoreSectorCheckSum+0x111 (FPO: [7,2,4])
85f79d30 82a49865 87c9b958 893bb0d0 85459ad0 crcdisk!CheckSumWorkItemCallback+0x6a (FPO: [2,0,4])
85f79d44 828e1e22 87b02fe0 00000000 85459ad0 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
85f79d7c 82a11c42 87b02fe0 5d93e1a8 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
85f79dc0 8287aefe 828e1d25 00000002 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000a1, A CRC error was detected on the sector (asynchronously).
Arg2: 89831b2c, *COPY* of original Irp (actual irp has been completed)
Arg3: 854fcd98, Device object of the lower device.
Arg4: 0800d7db, Sector number on which the CRC error was detected.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_a1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 84f899c1 to 82909b0d

STACK_TEXT:  
85f79cd0 84f899c1 000000c4 000000a1 89831b2c nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
85f79d00 84f89bba 00000000 0000d7db 00007d5c crcdisk!VerifyOrStoreSectorCheckSum+0x111
85f79d30 82a49865 87c9b958 893bb0d0 85459ad0 crcdisk!CheckSumWorkItemCallback+0x6a
85f79d44 828e1e22 87b02fe0 00000000 85459ad0 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
85f79d7c 82a11c42 87b02fe0 5d93e1a8 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
85f79dc0 8287aefe 828e1d25 00000002 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
crcdisk!VerifyOrStoreSectorCheckSum+111
84f899c1 6685d2          test    dx,dx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  crcdisk!VerifyOrStoreSectorCheckSum+111

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: crcdisk

IMAGE_NAME:  crcdisk.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4549b1cb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_a1_VRF_crcdisk!VerifyOrStoreSectorCheckSum+111

BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_a1_VRF_crcdisk!VerifyOrStoreSectorCheckSum+111

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=805d1120 ebx=89831b2c ecx=8293c200 edx=000000dc esi=805d113c edi=00000000
eip=82909b0d esp=85f79cb8 ebp=85f79cd0 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
82909b0d 8be5            mov     esp,ebp
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
85f79cd0 84f899c1 000000c4 000000a1 89831b2c nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
85f79d00 84f89bba 00000000 0000d7db 00007d5c crcdisk!VerifyOrStoreSectorCheckSum+0x111 (FPO: [7,2,4])
85f79d30 82a49865 87c9b958 893bb0d0 85459ad0 crcdisk!CheckSumWorkItemCallback+0x6a (FPO: [2,0,4])
85f79d44 828e1e22 87b02fe0 00000000 85459ad0 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
85f79d7c 82a11c42 87b02fe0 5d93e1a8 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
85f79dc0 8287aefe 828e1d25 00000002 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
start    end        module name
80605000 8060c000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
8060c000 8061d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
8061d000 80625000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80625000 80666000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
80666000 80746000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
80746000 807c2000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
807c2000 807cf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
807cf000 807e0000   TfFsMon  TfFsMon.sys  Fri Jun 19 16:16:47 2009 (4A3BF22F)
807e0000 807fb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
82809000 8283c000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
8283c000 82bf5000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 11 00:16:30 2009 (49E0199E)
82e0b000 82e51000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
82e51000 82e5a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
82e5a000 82e62000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
82e62000 82e89000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
82e89000 82e98000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
82e98000 82e9a900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
82e9b000 82ea5000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
82ea5000 82eb4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
82eb4000 82efe000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
82efe000 82f05000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
82f05000 82f13000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
82f13000 82f23000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
82f23000 82f2b000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
82f2b000 82f49000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
82f49000 82f63000   nvstor32 nvstor32.sys Fri Dec 22 23:07:08 2006 (458CAB6C)
82f63000 82fa4000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
82fa4000 82fd6000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
82fd6000 82fe6000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
82fe6000 82ff4000   TfSysMon TfSysMon.sys Fri Jun 19 16:16:53 2009 (4A3BF235)
82ff4000 82ffd200   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Mar 12 21:57:44 2008 (47D88A18)
8340e000 8347f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:30:03 2009 (49E01CCB)
8347f000 8358a000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
8358a000 835b5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
835b5000 835f0000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
83601000 836e9000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:46:42 2009 (49E020B2)
836e9000 83704000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
83704000 83786340   timntr   timntr.sys   Fri Sep 12 10:50:29 2008 (48CA81B5)
83787000 837b1000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
837b1000 837e6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
837e6000 837f7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
84c07000 84d17000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
84d17000 84d50000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
84d50000 84d59000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
84d59000 84de6000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
84de6000 84df3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
84df3000 84dfc000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:38:40 2009 (49E01ED0)
84e00000 84e06380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
84e0c000 84ef7900   tdrpm174 tdrpm174.sys Tue Nov 18 05:05:06 2008 (49229352)
84ef8000 84f00000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
84f00000 84f1f260   snman380 snman380.sys Tue Sep 16 13:09:22 2008 (48CFE842)
84f20000 84f2f000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
84f2f000 84f56000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
84f56000 84f67000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
84f67000 84f88000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
84f88000 84f91000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
84f91000 84fab000   dump_nvstor32 dump_nvstor32.sys Fri Dec 22 23:07:08 2006 (458CAB6C)
84fab000 84fba000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
84fc2000 84fcd000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
84fcd000 84fd6000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
84fd6000 84fe6000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
84fe6000 84fe9780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
84fea000 84fec500   cpqbttn  cpqbttn.sys  Wed Jun 28 11:54:39 2006 (44A2A63F)
84fed000 84ffd000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
8b801000 8b949000   bcmwl6   bcmwl6.sys   Wed Oct 22 20:41:24 2008 (48FFC834)
8b949000 8b953000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8b953000 8b991000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8b991000 8b9a0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8b9a0000 8b9b8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
8b9b8000 8b9cc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8b9cc000 8b9e1000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8b9e1000 8b9f1000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
8b9f1000 8b9fb000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8ba02000 8bb01600   nvmfdx32 nvmfdx32.sys Fri Aug 01 14:37:49 2008 (489357FD)
8bb02000 8bb15000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8bb15000 8bb20000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8bb20000 8bb4f100   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Mar 27 21:14:58 2008 (47EC4692)
8bb50000 8bb51700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8bb52000 8bb5d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8bb5d000 8bb68000   Epfwndis Epfwndis.sys Fri Feb 06 08:06:16 2009 (498C35C8)
8bb68000 8bb97000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
8bb97000 8bba2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8bba2000 8bbb9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8bbb9000 8bbc4000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8bbc4000 8bbe7000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8bbe7000 8bbf6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8bbf6000 8bbf7380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8c008000 8c7491a0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Dec 03 22:39:14 2008 (493750E2)
8c74a000 8c7e9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
8c7e9000 8c7f5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8c7f5000 8c7f7f00   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Fri Feb 16 10:50:31 2007 (45D5D2C7)
8f200000 8f20a000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8f20f000 8f419fc0   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Mon Jun 02 06:10:49 2008 (4843C729)
8f41a000 8f447000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8f447000 8f46c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8f46c000 8f577880   smserial smserial.sys Fri Mar 13 09:50:12 2009 (49BA6494)
8f578000 8f585000   modem    modem.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
8f585000 8f58f000   MODEMCSA MODEMCSA.sys Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
8f58f000 8f59c000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:08 2009 (49E01FDC)
8f59c000 8f5be280   ATSwpDrv ATSwpDrv.sys Tue Aug 28 15:47:32 2007 (46D47BD4)
8f5bf000 8f5dfb80   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:38 2008 (47919062)
8f5e0000 8f5ed000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
8f5ed000 8f5f7000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:11 2009 (49E01EEF)
8fc00000 8fc09000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8fc0c000 8fc8c000   bthport  bthport.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:43:09 2009 (49E01FDD)
8fc8c000 8fc95000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8fc95000 8fc9c000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8fc9c000 8fca3000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8fca3000 8fcbf000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Fri Feb 06 08:15:01 2009 (498C37D5)
8fcbf000 8fce8000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:12 2009 (49E01FE0)
8fce8000 8fcf2000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:43:09 2009 (49E01FDD)
8fcf2000 8fd0c000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:44 2008 (47919068)
8fd0c000 8fd18000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8fd18000 8fd39000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8fd39000 8fd48000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Sat Apr 11 00:43:10 2009 (49E01FDE)
8fd48000 8fd54000   hidbth   hidbth.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:09 2009 (49E01FDD)
8fd54000 8fdbb000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Thu Jul 12 19:04:57 2007 (4696B399)
8fdbb000 8fdc3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8fdc3000 8fdff000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
90c05000 90c85000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Tue Sep 04 15:38:00 2007 (46DDB418)
90c85000 90c8d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
90c8d000 90c8f500   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Thu Jul 12 19:06:31 2007 (4696B3F7)
90c90000 90c9b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
90c9b000 90ca9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
90ca9000 90caff00   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 21 07:05:22 2007 (46F3A572)
90cb0000 90cb9000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
90cb9000 90cc1000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
90cc1000 90cd7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
90cd7000 90cde380   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 21 07:05:25 2007 (46F3A575)
90cdf000 90cf2000   epfwtdi  epfwtdi.sys  Fri Feb 06 08:06:16 2009 (498C35C8)
90cf2000 90d06000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
90d06000 90d4e000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
90d4e000 90d80000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
90d80000 90d96000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
90d96000 90da4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
90da4000 90da6000   eabfiltr eabfiltr.sys Wed Jun 28 11:57:06 2006 (44A2A6D2)
90da6000 90db9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
90db9000 90dc5ec0   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Mar 15 06:25:46 2009 (49BCD7AA)
90dc6000 90dd0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
90dd0000 90de7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
90de7000 90dfe000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
99a50000 99c52000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
99c70000 99c79000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
99c90000 99c9e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
99ca0000 99cec000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
9e007000 9e0c3000   eamon    eamon.sys    Fri Feb 06 08:14:21 2009 (498C37AD)
9e0c3000 9e0cc480   tifsfilt tifsfilt.sys Fri Sep 12 10:50:40 2008 (48CA81C0)
9e0cd000 9e0f0000   epfw     epfw.sys     Fri Feb 06 08:06:18 2009 (498C35CA)
9e0f8000 9e1a8000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
9e1a8000 9e1b8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9e1b8000 9e1e2000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)
9e1e2000 9e1ec000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
9e1ec000 9e1ff000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9fc0d000 9fc78000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:29 2009 (49E02069)
9fc78000 9fc95000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:15:01 2009 (49E01945)
9fc95000 9fcae000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
9fcae000 9fcc3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9fcc3000 9fce4000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
9fce4000 9fd03000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:27 2009 (49E01923)
9fd03000 9fd3c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
9fd3c000 9fd54000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:28 2009 (49E01924)
9fd54000 9fd7b000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:15:02 2009 (49E01946)
9fd7b000 9fdc7000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:15:17 2009 (49E01955)
9fdc7000 9fdd5000   epfwwfp  epfwwfp.sys  Fri Feb 06 08:06:18 2009 (498C35CA)
a2a08000 a2ae6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
a2ae6000 a2afc000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
a2afc000 a2b06000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
a2b06000 a2b12000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:06 2009 (49E0208E)
a2b12000 a2b1e000   TfNetMon TfNetMon.sys Fri Jun 19 16:16:57 2009 (4A3BF239)
a2b1e000 a2b1ea00   mchInjDrv mchInjDrv.sys Wed Jan 11 02:07:52 2006 (43C4AEC8)

Unloaded modules:
a2b1f000 a2b21000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9e0f0000 9e0f8000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84f91000 84f9e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84f9e000 84fa8000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84fa8000 84fc2000   dump_nvstor3
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
82e0b000 82e51000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
90d06000 90d4e000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
84fd6000 84fe6000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
82f23000 82f2b000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
82f2b000 82f49000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
99ca0000 99cec000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
8f59c000 8f5be280   ATSwpDrv ATSwpDrv.sys Tue Aug 28 15:47:32 2007 (46D47BD4)
82e9b000 82ea5000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
8b801000 8b949000   bcmwl6   bcmwl6.sys   Wed Oct 22 20:41:24 2008 (48FFC834)
8fc9c000 8fca3000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8061d000 80625000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
9fc95000 9fcae000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
8fce8000 8fcf2000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:43:09 2009 (49E01FDD)
8fd39000 8fd48000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Sat Apr 11 00:43:10 2009 (49E01FDE)
8fcf2000 8fd0c000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:44 2008 (47919068)
8fc0c000 8fc8c000   bthport  bthport.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:43:09 2009 (49E01FDD)
8f58f000 8f59c000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:08 2009 (49E01FDC)
90c05000 90c85000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Tue Sep 04 15:38:00 2007 (46DDB418)
8fd54000 8fdbb000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Thu Jul 12 19:04:57 2007 (4696B399)
90c8d000 90c8f500   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Thu Jul 12 19:06:31 2007 (4696B3F7)
99c90000 99c9e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
a2ae6000 a2afc000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
8b9a0000 8b9b8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
80666000 80746000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
84f67000 84f88000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
80625000 80666000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
84fe6000 84fe9780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
82e98000 82e9a900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
84fea000 84fec500   cpqbttn  cpqbttn.sys  Wed Jun 28 11:54:39 2006 (44A2A63F)
8f5e0000 8f5ed000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
84f88000 84f91000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
90dd0000 90de7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
84f56000 84f67000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
8f447000 8f46c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8f5ed000 8f5f7000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:11 2009 (49E01EEF)
84f91000 84fab000   dump_nvstor32 dump_nvstor32.sys Fri Dec 22 23:07:08 2006 (458CAB6C)
8f200000 8f20a000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8c74a000 8c7e9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
90da4000 90da6000   eabfiltr eabfiltr.sys Wed Jun 28 11:57:06 2006 (44A2A6D2)
9e007000 9e0c3000   eamon    eamon.sys    Fri Feb 06 08:14:21 2009 (498C37AD)
84f2f000 84f56000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
8fca3000 8fcbf000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Fri Feb 06 08:15:01 2009 (498C37D5)
9e0cd000 9e0f0000   epfw     epfw.sys     Fri Feb 06 08:06:18 2009 (498C35CA)
8bb5d000 8bb68000   Epfwndis Epfwndis.sys Fri Feb 06 08:06:16 2009 (498C35C8)
90cdf000 90cf2000   epfwtdi  epfwtdi.sys  Fri Feb 06 08:06:16 2009 (498C35C8)
9fdc7000 9fdd5000   epfwwfp  epfwwfp.sys  Fri Feb 06 08:06:18 2009 (498C35CA)
82fd6000 82fe6000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
82fa4000 82fd6000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8fc8c000 8fc95000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
836e9000 83704000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
82809000 8283c000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
84d59000 84de6000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
8fd48000 8fd54000   hidbth   hidbth.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:09 2009 (49E01FDD)
84fed000 84ffd000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
84e00000 84e06380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8fc00000 8fc09000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
9fc0d000 9fc78000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:29 2009 (49E02069)
8bb02000 8bb15000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8bb15000 8bb20000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
84df3000 84dfc000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:38:40 2009 (49E01ED0)
80605000 8060c000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
83787000 837b1000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
8340e000 8347f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:30:03 2009 (49E01CCB)
90ca9000 90caff00   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 21 07:05:22 2007 (46F3A572)
9e1a8000 9e1b8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
90cd7000 90cde380   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 21 07:05:25 2007 (46F3A575)
807e0000 807fb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
a2b1e000 a2b1ea00   mchInjDrv mchInjDrv.sys Wed Jan 11 02:07:52 2006 (43C4AEC8)
8f578000 8f585000   modem    modem.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
8f585000 8f58f000   MODEMCSA MODEMCSA.sys Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
84fab000 84fba000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8bb52000 8bb5d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
90cb9000 90cc1000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
82f13000 82f23000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
9fcae000 9fcc3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9fcc3000 9fce4000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
9fce4000 9fd03000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:27 2009 (49E01923)
9fd03000 9fd3c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
9fd3c000 9fd54000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:28 2009 (49E01924)
90c90000 90c9b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
82e5a000 82e62000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
8bb68000 8bb97000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
8358a000 835b5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
8b9f1000 8b9fb000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
84f20000 84f2f000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
8347f000 8358a000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
8bbb9000 8bbc4000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
9e1e2000 9e1ec000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8bbc4000 8bbe7000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
837e6000 837f7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
90d96000 90da4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
90d4e000 90d80000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
835b5000 835f0000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
90c9b000 90ca9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
90dc6000 90dd0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8283c000 82bf5000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 11 00:16:30 2009 (49E0199E)
84c07000 84d17000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
8fc95000 8fc9c000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8c008000 8c7491a0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Dec 03 22:39:14 2008 (493750E2)
8ba02000 8bb01600   nvmfdx32 nvmfdx32.sys Fri Aug 01 14:37:49 2008 (489357FD)
8c7f5000 8c7f7f00   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Fri Feb 16 10:50:31 2007 (45D5D2C7)
82f49000 82f63000   nvstor32 nvstor32.sys Fri Dec 22 23:07:08 2006 (458CAB6C)
9e1b8000 9e1e2000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)
90d80000 90d96000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
82e89000 82e98000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
82e62000 82e89000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
82efe000 82f05000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
82f05000 82f13000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
a2a08000 a2ae6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
8f41a000 8f447000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8060c000 8061d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
82ff4000 82ffd200   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Mar 12 21:57:44 2008 (47D88A18)
90cb0000 90cb9000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8bba2000 8bbb9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8bbe7000 8bbf6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8b9b8000 8b9cc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8b9cc000 8b9e1000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8fdc3000 8fdff000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
8fdbb000 8fdc3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
90c85000 90c8d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8fcbf000 8fce8000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:12 2009 (49E01FE0)
9e1ec000 9e1ff000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8f20f000 8f419fc0   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Mon Jun 02 06:10:49 2008 (4843C729)
90db9000 90dc5ec0   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Mar 15 06:25:46 2009 (49BCD7AA)
a2afc000 a2b06000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
90cf2000 90d06000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
8f46c000 8f577880   smserial smserial.sys Fri Mar 13 09:50:12 2009 (49BA6494)
84f00000 84f1f260   snman380 snman380.sys Tue Sep 16 13:09:22 2008 (48CFE842)
84ef8000 84f00000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
9e0f8000 9e1a8000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
9fd7b000 9fdc7000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:15:17 2009 (49E01955)
9fd54000 9fd7b000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:15:02 2009 (49E01946)
9fc78000 9fc95000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:15:01 2009 (49E01945)
82f63000 82fa4000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8bbf6000 8bbf7380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8bb20000 8bb4f100   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Mar 27 21:14:58 2008 (47EC4692)
83601000 836e9000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:46:42 2009 (49E020B2)
a2b06000 a2b12000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:06 2009 (49E0208E)
8bb97000 8bba2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
84e0c000 84ef7900   tdrpm174 tdrpm174.sys Tue Nov 18 05:05:06 2008 (49229352)
90cc1000 90cd7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8b9e1000 8b9f1000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
807cf000 807e0000   TfFsMon  TfFsMon.sys  Fri Jun 19 16:16:47 2009 (4A3BF22F)
a2b12000 a2b1e000   TfNetMon TfNetMon.sys Fri Jun 19 16:16:57 2009 (4A3BF239)
82fe6000 82ff4000   TfSysMon TfSysMon.sys Fri Jun 19 16:16:53 2009 (4A3BF235)
9e0c3000 9e0cc480   tifsfilt tifsfilt.sys Fri Sep 12 10:50:40 2008 (48CA81C0)
83704000 83786340   timntr   timntr.sys   Fri Sep 12 10:50:29 2008 (48CA81B5)
99c70000 99c79000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
84fcd000 84fd6000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
84fc2000 84fcd000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
84de6000 84df3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
90de7000 90dfe000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8bb50000 8bb51700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8b991000 8b9a0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
837b1000 837e6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8b949000 8b953000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8b953000 8b991000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8f5bf000 8f5dfb80   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:38 2008 (47919062)
8fd0c000 8fd18000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8fd18000 8fd39000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
82ea5000 82eb4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
82eb4000 82efe000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
84d17000 84d50000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
90da6000 90db9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8c7e9000 8c7f5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
80746000 807c2000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
807c2000 807cf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
99a50000 99c52000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
84d50000 84d59000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
82e51000 82e5a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)

Unloaded modules:
a2b1f000 a2b21000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9e0f0000 9e0f8000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84f91000 84f9e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84f9e000 84fa8000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84fa8000 84fc2000   dump_nvstor3
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 000000a1 89831b2c 854fcd98 0800d7db
```


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

Got BSOD before I had a chance to try your latest post. Here is dump.

I'll try previous suggestion now.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

Started in safe mode and ran repair your computer. Got the following:

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1. Insert the windows installation disk and restart your computer.
2. Choose your language
3. Click repair you computer.

If you don't have this disk contract your system admin

status: 0xc000000f

Info: The boot selection failed because a required a required device is not accessible.

enter= continue

Enter restarted the computer.

HP does not provide installation disks. There is a restore partition on the hard drive.

How do I do this without a disk?

Thanks


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

Seagate does not have a bootable diagnostic disk. Downloaded and installed Seatools for Windows. It runs in windows and does not recognize the drive as being a Seagate.

What now?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

There is a Seagate bootable disk (it's the one for DOS), but try the Hitachi DFT (Drive Fitness Test) located here: http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#DFT

It'll be faster than the Seagate - and we're really just looking to see if it detects your drive (test it anyway if it does).

Here's a post that has links to downloadable repair disks. I understand that the direct link (not the torrent) gives you a German version. Also, if you know someone who has a Dell or a Gateway with Vista - then should have an OS disk that you can borrow that'll run the Repair tools (be careful not to reinstall Vista - that'll really mess things up!).

FWIW - I think that running the Startup Repair tools from the disk has a slim chance of fixing the issues - but if it doesn't, then the Hitachi DFT will be called for (it's either the file system on the hard drive - or the hard drive itself IMO).


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

Will try these. 

There is an entry in the event log I have not seen before.

warning date/time nvstor32 129(event ID) none

Under details:

Reset to device,\device\Raidport0, was issued

Is this a clue?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

It's related to the hard drive controller drivers - so it may be related. In particular, if the hard drive controller isn't working, then the system won't be able to see the hard drive (but it also won't be able to see the hard drive if it's broken).


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

I have the Hitachi DFT running now. It correctly reported the drive size, cache, model number, and serial number running the quick test.

It is running the advanced test which appears to take much more time.

I'll report back when complete.

As always, thanks, or as they say in Hawaii where I live, Mahalo nui loa.


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

The advanced test completed successfully and reported no errors.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, so the most likely issue would then come from the storage controller drivers.
So...
- download these drivers: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3185028&os=2093&lang=en
- then uninstall the current drivers via Control Panel...Programs...Uninstall a program.
- then install the one's that you've downloaded.
- then wait for a BSOD (without Driver Verifier being enabled).


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

I would like to thank you for your help and your service to our country Sergeant Major. Its been a while since I responded so I hope you are still monitoring this post.

Let me bring you up to date. I followed your last post and updated the drivers right after your last post. Windows update also updated the video driver. 

I thought I had suffered 2 BSOD incidents but there were several and I have attached them here. I have also had a couple of screen freezes where the power button was the only way out.

Things have certainly improved since you started helping me and I can live with things as they are but if I could eliminate the underlying problem I'll try anything you suggest.

Thanks again,
Bill


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

We it seems like we are back into frequent BSOD events. Attached is the latest files. It seems like it may be associated with being in sleep and then going to hibernate based on the power settings I have entered.

As always thanks for your help.


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

BSOD again. There was no error message with additional info this time. DMP file attached.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

BSOD again. File attached.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

So many BSOD's, so little time! :0)
The latest 12 are running as I type this...
More to follow.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

My first suspicion is the drivers for your USB devices - particularly the modem. Then would come issues with the motherboard/chipset drivers and next would be a hardware issue (either the fingerprint reader or the USB modem).

I come to this conclusion because the majority of errors (10 of 12) occur with USB devices (to include your fingerprint reader) - and you've updated the fingerprint reader software (although it's still older we have to presume it's good). The other errors point to your nVidia storage drivers (dump #1) and memory corruption (dump #6).

I would first run a memory diagnostic to rule that out. Instructions are here: http://usasma.vox.com/library/post/bootable-memory-test-diagnostics.html
Then a bootable hard drive diagnostic: http://usasma.vox.com/library/post/bootable-hard-drive-diagnostics.html
Then update your motherboard/chipset/storage drivers from the nVidia website.
Then update the USB to Serial Adapter from 2004.
*Good luck!*

Here's a list of older drivers (2007 and earlier). Any that occur before Vista was released (Jan 07) are strongly suspect, those before SP2 was released (May 09) are also suspect.:

```
ser2plms.sys Wed Jul 21 21:36:15 2004  [B]Prolific Technology USB to Serial Adapter driver - either for a GPS or for the modem[/B]
mchInjDrv.sys Wed Jan 11 02:07:52 2006  [B]Mad Code Hook Injection Driver - used by security applications[/B]
cpqbttn.sys  Wed Jun 28 11:54:39 2006  [B]HP Quick Launch Buttons[/B]
eabfiltr.sys Wed Jun 28 11:57:06 2006  [B]HP Quick Launch Buttons[/B]
*****VISTA RELEASE DATE HERE*****
nvmfdx32.sys Mon Jan 15 19:50:38 2007  [B]NVIDIA MCP Networking Function Driver[/B]
nvsmu.sys    Fri Feb 16 10:50:31 2007  [B]NVIDIA® nForce(TM) SMU Microcontroller Driver [/B]
nvstor32.sys Thu Apr 19 16:10:03 2007  [B]NVIDIA® nForce(TM) Sata Performance Driver[/B]
btwavdt.sys  Thu Jul 12 19:04:57 2007  [B]Broadcom Bluetooth AVDT Service[/B]
btwrchid.sys Thu Jul 12 19:06:31 2007  [B]Broadcom Bluetooth Software[/B]
PTDMBus.sys  Fri Aug 17 21:56:35 2007  [B]DEVGURU CDMA USB Composite Device Driver [/B]
PTDMMdm.sys  Fri Aug 17 21:56:38 2007  [B]DEVGURU USB Modem Device Driver [/B]
PTDMVsp.sys  Fri Aug 17 21:56:41 2007  [B]DEVGURU USB Virtual Serial Port Driver [/B]
PTDMWWAN.sys Fri Aug 17 21:56:47 2007  [B]DEVGURU Wireless WAN Driver [/B]
ATSwpDrv.sys Tue Aug 28 15:47:32 2007  [B]AuthenTec Fingerprint drivers[/B]
btwaudio.sys Tue Sep 04 15:38:00 2007  [B]Broadcom Bluetooth Software[/B]
```
Here's a summary of the BSOD's:

```
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Tue Jul  7 11:14:12.979 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 16:32:51.695
BugCheck 9F, {3, 84fe7030, 84fe6958, 86618408}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvstor32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvstor32.sys
Probably caused by : nvstor32.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Sat Jul 11 20:46:57.502 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 14:03:16.313
BugCheck 9F, {3, 88230030, 882bf360, 9b022690}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Sat Jul 11 21:00:36.249 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:32.920
BugCheck 9F, {3, 8831d030, 8857c6e0, 9e28e400}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Sat Jul 11 21:15:59.626 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:18.297
BugCheck 9F, {3, 8856b030, 88501030, 852d3800}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Sat Jul 11 21:47:49.365 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:30:45.036
BugCheck 9F, {3, 8834e030, 88349030, 85646898}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Tue Jul 14 10:06:26.861 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 14:27:22.297
BugCheck 77, {c000000e, c000000e, 0, 1e67f000}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiMakeOutswappedPageResident+47a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Mon Jul 20 15:22:36.566 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:41:06.238
BugCheck FE, {8, 6, 1, 85b95000}
Probably caused by : usbhub.sys ( usbhub!UsbhTrapFatalTimeout_x9f+28 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Mon Jul 20 15:54:30.399 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:30:49.086
BugCheck 9F, {3, 88120030, 881663d8, 9d131780}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Mon Jul 20 19:54:06.498 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:58:31.185
BugCheck 9F, {3, 87ac3030, 88176a50, 8674c868}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Mon Jul 20 21:59:48.311 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:31.998
BugCheck 9F, {3, 88467030, 8849a030, 86227490}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Mon Jul 20 21:59:48.311 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:31.998
BugCheck 9F, {3, 88467030, 8849a030, 86227490}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATSwpDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATSwpDrv.sys
Probably caused by : ATSwpDrv.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Mon Jul 20 22:09:15.767 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:23.454
BugCheck FE, {8, 6, 1, 882fb000}
Probably caused by : usbhub.sys ( usbhub!UsbhTrapFatalTimeout_x9f+28 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
```


----------



## femakahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the list of chores. It may take me a while to get through it. I'll report back with my findings as soon as I go through this.

Bill


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I know it's a lot - but there's a lot of things that could be causing this.

We try to address them all in one post - not to overwhelm you, but rather to address all of the different possibilities.

Also, once all the stuff is done, then we're left with a possible hardware issue - either with a device (likely a USB device) or a motherboard problem. But there's just too many variables to say it for sure - that's a secondary purpose of all the stuff that you're doing (removing a lot of those variables).


----------

